# UFC 112 Post fight press conference (obviously contains spoilers)



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Is it on live anywhere?

should be very interesting


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Ya I want to watch too. Should be more fun then the event.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Ya I want to watch too. Should be more fun then the event.


Here's what Im expecting:

reporter to Dana: "blah blah blah Anderson Silva blah blah blah"

Dana: "Fck sh*t Fck Sh*T cock **** shit mother ******* bullshit ****"


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I found this link don't know if it will work or not.
http://prommanow.com/index.php/the-ufc-room/


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> Here's what Im expecting:
> 
> reporter to Dana: "blah blah blah Anderson Silva blah blah blah"
> 
> Dana: "Fck sh*t Fck Sh*T cock **** shit mother ******* bullshit ****"


That's what I'm hoping for. I'm also hoping Dana is pissed off enough to make Anderson fight JDS at HW


----------



## SpenceK (Jun 17, 2007)

I have just come here to find a link, anyone got one?

That was disgraceful by A-Silva.. Wanna see Dana rip...


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

SpenceK said:


> I have just come here to find a link, anyone got one?


That's the point of this thread, yes...


----------



## SpenceK (Jun 17, 2007)

G0K0S said:


> That's the point of this thread, yes...


That's the point of my post, yes.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

SpenceK said:


> That's the point of my post, yes.


Ok thanks for repeating the question in the original post, it added a lot.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> That's what I'm hoping for. I'm also hoping Dana is pissed off enough to make Anderson fight JDS at HW


They are teammates, no?

Hell, I'd settle for Silva vs Kongo.

But I bet in that fight Silva would have a change of heart, and all the sudden decide he's a BJJ fighter and not some deadly striker


----------



## SpenceK (Jun 17, 2007)

G0K0S said:


> Ok thanks for repeating the question in the original post, it added a lot.


Sigh - stop being so ignorant.. I can post what I want.. 
Hardly ever post here, just read - now I know why.. 

/ignored


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

It's gonna be interesting to say the least ...


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

SpenceK said:


> Sigh - stop being so ignorant.. I can post what I want..
> Hardly ever post here, just read - now I know why..
> 
> /ignored


relax lol sensitive are we? It was a joke.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

anyone get a good link??


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's another link but it doesnt seem to be working now.

Maybe its not started yet?

http://squabbles.com/2010/04/ufc-112-post-fight-press-conference/


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

its started already but i cant see it!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

It's started, Ariel Helwani is tweeting Dana's reactions. You can see them on our twitter, links in my sig!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> It's started, Ariel Helwani is tweeting Dana's reactions. You can see them on our twitter, links in my sig!


Thanks for this man, can't watch it right now.



> RT @arielhelwani: DW - I don't want to see GSP vs. Silva after tonight. Silva might be the first champion fighting on a prelim.


I lol'd ...


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

^ here's the link..

http://twitter.com/ARIELHELWANI

Edgar vs. Maynard.. might be next..


----------



## bugsy_0088 (Jun 3, 2007)

anyone have a working link? none of the ones i go to are workiing


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

@KevinI asks Anderson if he thinks the people who paid 1k got their money's worth.

Anderson replies, what do you think?

@KevinI replies, no. Anderson replies...

Anderson: Unfortunately, not every fight turned out the way everyone would like. Demian disrespected me, not as a person, but as a fighter

AS: I came here to punish him.


----------



## bazmagoo (Dec 31, 2006)

Dana White - I don't want to see GSP vs. Silva after tonight. Silva might be the first champion fighting on a prelim.

Well at least Dana speaks his mind!


----------



## bcneil (Nov 19, 2006)

Andersons answers in the Press conference are making him look like an even bigger ass.

yes anderson sometimes fights turn out the way they do.

but you are clowning the entire fight.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Anderson may have the skills, but he does not have the heart of a fighter. I wouldn't be sad to see his contract terminated.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Anderson may have the skills, but he does not have the heart of a fighter. I wouldn't be sad to see his contract terminated.


I would rather see him lose, but you're right. There is no way the UFC is happy he is their champion.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

bcneil said:


> Andersons answers in the Press conference are making him look like an even bigger ass.
> 
> yes anderson sometimes fights turn out the way they do.
> 
> but you are clowning the entire fight.


He is saying Maia disrespected him yet he is bowing to him before and after the fight. What a joke.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

where are you watching this please?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am reading the twitter somebody posted.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't understand Silva. Maybe he has split-personalities or something.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

hvendlor said:


> where are you watching this please?


No where, following the tweets that was linked above.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> He is saying Maia disrespected him yet he is bowing to him before and after the fight. What a joke.


I'm wondering what the hell Maia has said/done thats so terribly disrespectful that it bunched Silva's panties


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

People always ask me why I hate Anderson Silva. I guess after this one I won't need an answer.



Terror Kovenant said:


> I'm wondering what the hell Maia has said/done thats so terribly disrespectful that it bunched Silva's panties


He didn't run at him guns blazing Leben style so he was being disrespectful. Anderson trys to make people look bad by making fun of them for not charging when he is just as bad. If not worse.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I wonder when Silva is gonna realize he isn't only disrespecting Maia with that shit but all the people who pay his F***ing salary.


----------



## bcneil (Nov 19, 2006)

Can you imagine if every fighter acted like this classless idiot?

Within months the UFC would fold.

Bj never ran, GSP never runs, Machida never runs, and for damn sure Brock will never run.


----------



## bcneil (Nov 19, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I'm wondering what the hell Maia has said/done thats so terribly disrespectful that it bunched Silva's panties


Oh I imagine something meaningless, like Maia said "I have trained well and think I have a chance"

Some egomanics would consider that disrespectful.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

bcneil said:


> Can you imagine if every fighter acted like this classless idiot?
> 
> Within months the UFC would fold.
> 
> Bj never ran, GSP never runs, Machida never runs, and for damn sure Brock will never run.


BJ > Silva. BJ would fight God himself if he could. GSP always stays busy. Machida kinda runs. Brock smash.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

bcneil said:


> Can you imagine if every fighter acted like this classless idiot?
> 
> Within months the UFC would fold.
> 
> Bj never ran, GSP never runs, Machida never runs, and for damn sure Brock will never run.


 lol @ machida never runs.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Machida does kinda run at times but he uses it in a effective way. Silva just plain runs.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

bcneil said:


> Can you imagine if every fighter acted like this classless idiot?
> 
> Within months the UFC would fold.
> 
> Bj never ran, GSP never runs, Machida never runs, and for damn sure Brock will never run.


hes a slippery heel so what?


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

alizio said:


> lol @ machida never runs.


Was going to say the same thing. :laugh:


----------



## bcneil (Nov 19, 2006)

alizio said:


> lol @ machida never runs.


Guess I missed the fight where he acting like a clown an entire round, and got a warning for running.
being a counter puncher, and mocking the sport aren't the same


----------



## rushStPierre (Nov 22, 2009)

silva has no class whatsoever

im really disappointed, its one thing to not finish a fight but to parade around like an idiot to mock your opponent and in turn DRAIN your energy is plain retarded.

at this point he doesnt even deserve to fight gsp or machida/shogun.

what an idiot


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

this thread is for the/and about the pres conference people


----------



## bugsy_0088 (Jun 3, 2007)

again does anyone have a link with a replay or something still havnt got to see it


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

*Silva and Maia post fight interviews (spoilers)*

Up on the UFC website.

Anderson saying Demian was not respectful. I'm not sure when he's on about, but I haven't heard anything disrespectful from Maia's mouth. If he thinks a fighter saying he's going to win is disrespect, then that's a bit silly.

Demian said Anderson was swearing at him during the fight.

Has Anderson let the success go to his head too much? There's one thing show boating, but spending two rounds clowning around, swearing at the other fighter and then spending the rest of the fight running around is taking arrogance to a new level.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Where?


----------



## bugsy_0088 (Jun 3, 2007)

link please i couldnt find


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

well, maybe if they gave anderson someone who could give him even a little bit of a fight, heck even a small welt or a tiny scratch, then we'd see the real anderson....but until then.....


----------



## 219rolling (Apr 10, 2010)

footodors said:


> well, maybe if they gave anderson someone who could give him even a little bit of a fight, heck even a small welt or a tiny scratch, then we'd see the real anderson....but until then.....


Until then Anderson should be finishing the fights as quickly as he can instead of disrespecting the sport.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

footodors said:


> well, maybe if they gave anderson someone who could give him even a little bit of a fight, heck even a small welt or a tiny scratch, then we'd see the real anderson....but until then.....


As far as I am concerned, we saw the real Anderson Silva tonight. Cocky, arrogrant and disrespectful. I'm not taking anything away from his fighting skills. But this fight was almost unbearable to watch because of Andersons antics, and when he calls out Demian for being disrespectful... don't know what to say really.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Just to clarify, my post meant post fight interviews were up on the UFC website, not the press conference. I started a new thread and it got merged here. No sign of the press conference yet.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Its late, but its here: http://www.mmamania.com/2010/4/11/1415395/ufc-112-post-fight-press


----------

